# Faire changer la batterie Ipod Nano 4ème géné



## o-sensei51 (4 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour

Je ne me suis pas servi depuis un bon moment de mon Ipod Nano 4ème génération. Or, aujourd'hui, je voudrais m'en servir régulièrement. Sauf que la batterie est morte.

J'ai été regarder sur le site Bricomac, mais le remplacement de la batterie est pas donné : plus de 54 euros, sans compter les frais de port...

Bref auriez-vous un autre lien vers un site sérieux, mais moins cher, pour remplacer la batterie de cet Ipod ?

PS : j'ai vu qu'il existait des kits... pour bidouiller soit-même l'Ipod, mais il parait que c'est très risqué car très minutieux !

Auriez-vous des conseils, des liens ?


----------



## o-sensei51 (4 Juillet 2011)

Personne ?


----------



## Larme (4 Juillet 2011)

iFixIt.com

Tu peux juger par toi-même si c'est trop dur pour toi _(on n'est jamais à l'abri de faire une erreur de manip' et quand on connait pas...)._


----------



## o-sensei51 (4 Juillet 2011)

Je préfère perso que cette opération soit faite par un professionnel... car si je foire, bye bye l'Ipod...


----------



## o-sensei51 (5 Juillet 2011)

petit up... Si quelqu'un a des liens, je suis preneur...


----------

